# Na\val/ Maritime CDQ Articles Availability Online



## daftandbarmy (20 Dec 2007)

FYI naval/maritime readers....

------------------------

My thanks to Commander Ken Hansen, currently serving as the Professor of Political Science Naval Liaison Officer/Defence Fellow at the Centre for Foreign Policy Studies Dalhousie University, Halifax., for sharing this resource with us.



Best wishes. Howard.





This Aerogram has been sponsored by the Canadian Forces Aerospace Warfare Centre 



For more information visit our website at http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/CFAWC/Index_e.asp







To all CFPS [Centre for Foreign Policy Studies] Fellows,



CFPS is pleased to announce that a full listing of all naval and maritime air articles published in "Canadian Defence Quarterly" between 1970 and 1998 have been made available on our website to researchers and readers.



Mr. Peter Haydon, a Senior Research Fellow with CFPS, has managed to secure the kind permission of the Baxter family and the last two Editors of CDQ, John Martienson and Martin Shadwick, to make this resource available.  Peter has also done the collection, copying and indexing work to bring this project to completion.



The CDQ articles can be found on the Centre for Foreign Policy Studies homepage under the "What's New" listing at the following URL: *http://centreforforeignpolicystudies.dal.ca/index.php



Alternatively, the articles can also be found by clicking on the "Maritime Security Policy" tab and going down the page to the "Related Links"portion of the page, where a link to the CDQ articles can be found that will take you to this URL: *http://centreforforeignpolicystudies.dal.ca/cdq/ 



Once on the "Canadian Defence Quarterly" page, an index of the articles by both Author and Subject can be found at the bottom of the page.  Each index is linked directly to the articles.



CFPS sincerely hopes that this new resource will be of use and interest to visitors to our website.


----------

